# The World's Happiest



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

http://edition.cnn.com/2017/03/20/travel/worlds-happiest-countries-united-nations-2017/

According to a recent survey the Dutch have risen to the sixth place of the world's happiest countries, toppling Canada to the seventh position and still having Norway, Denmark, Iceland, Switzerland & Finland in front of them.

Now apart from the philosophical question how 'a country' or 'a nation' can be happy (the people in that country; all the people? Certain individuals? Isn't happiness something personal?) in Holland some ask whether people were not cheating while answering this survey.

So now on TC for fun we redo this survey and you may cheat as much as you want: mirror, mirror on the wall, who is the happiest of all? Please name your country and boast on whatever comes to your mind.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)




----------

